# PC Games: Spiele des Jahres: Jetzt die besten Titel 2015 wählen! - Mit Gewinnspiel



## Matthias Dammes (1. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games: Spiele des Jahres: Jetzt die besten Titel 2015 wählen! - Mit Gewinnspiel* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games: Spiele des Jahres: Jetzt die besten Titel 2015 wählen! - Mit Gewinnspiel


----------



## Honigpumpe (1. Dezember 2015)

Fertig! Mir eigentlich egal, welches Game hier den Titel abräumt, denn ich weiß eh schon, welches das beste war. 

Interessanter finde ich die Indie-Sparte. Mal gucken, wie mein Liebling da abschneidet.


----------



## BiJay (1. Dezember 2015)

Vielleicht noch etwas früh zum Abstimmen. Viele Spiele, die dieses Jahr rausgekommen sind, konnte ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht anspielen, geschweige denn genug spielen, um eine aussagekräftige Meinung zu bilden.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Dezember 2015)

Wenn die Bugdichte zählen würde käme vermutlich Arkham Knight auf den 1. Platz.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Dezember 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch etwas früh zum Abstimmen. Viele Spiele, die dieses Jahr rausgekommen sind, konnte ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht anspielen, geschweige denn genug spielen, um eine aussagekräftige Meinung zu bilden.



Das Jahr endet aber nun einmal jetzt.
In einem halben Jahr macht es keinen Sinn mehr. 



MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn die Bugdichte zählen würde käme vermutlich Arkham Knight auf den 1. Platz.



Auf der Konsole war Arkham Knight ein großartiges Spiel.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Dezember 2015)

Jepp. Mag sein. Der PC war wieder mal der Casus Cnacktus. Naja vielleicht hole ich mir die GOTY nächstes Jahr für die PS4.


----------



## BiJay (1. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das Jahr endet aber nun einmal jetzt.


Also mein Kalender geht noch einen Monat. Januar fände ich die beste Zeit für so eine Umfrage, aber heutzutage haben es die Leute ja immer eilig mit ihrem Best of des Jahres.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Dezember 2015)

Naja was kommt denn noch an Spielen in den letzten 30 Tagen in diesem Jahr ? Gibts da noch eventuell zu erwartende Releases mit signifikantem Einfluß auf die Umfrage ? Die großen AAA-Titel sind afaik durch. Maximal vielleicht eine Überraschung im Indie-Bereich ?

Nächstes Jahr freu ich mich schon wie ein kleines Kind auf Southpark 2.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja was kommt denn noch an Spielen in den letzten 30 Tagen in diesem Jahr ? Gibts da noch eventuell zu erwartende Releases mit signifikantem Einfluß auf die Umfrage ?



Eben.
Außerdem gehört diese Umfrage + ihre ausführliche Auswertung schon seit Jahren zu unserem Weihnachtsprogramm.


----------



## shippy74 (1. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Eben.
> Außerdem gehört diese Umfrage + ihre ausführliche Auswertung schon seit Jahren zu unserem Weihnachtsprogramm.



Programme kann man ändern, wenn ihr ne Beschäftigung braucht, würde ich Plätzchen Backen vorschlagen. Dann könntet ihr die an eure treuen Foren Poster verschicken. Wäre mal ne ganz andere richtung und könnte man ne Super Reportage draus machen, vor allem wenn die Küche in Flammen steht...

Mit richtig Guter Hardware, also 42 Zoll ofen in 16:9, Wassergekühlt und mit Windows 10 BS um die eigebaute Uhr zu regeln macht das sicher spaß...


----------



## BiJay (1. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja was kommt denn noch an Spielen in den letzten 30 Tagen in diesem Jahr ? Gibts da noch eventuell zu erwartende Releases mit signifikantem Einfluß auf die Umfrage ? Die großen AAA-Titel sind afaik durch. Maximal vielleicht eine Überraschung im Indie-Bereich ?


Ich habe doch schon gesagt warum. Und es kommen noch Spiele raus diesen Monat. Jedes Spiel sollte eine faire Chance kriegen, egal ob AAA oder Indie.



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Eben.
> Außerdem gehört diese Umfrage + ihre ausführliche Auswertung schon seit Jahren zu unserem Weihnachtsprogramm.


Das ändert aber nichts an meiner Meinung dazu. Ich finde eben persönlich, dass ich noch keine aussagekräftige Wahl machen kann. Ist das jetzt so unglaubwürdig?


----------



## Honigpumpe (1. Dezember 2015)

Eine merkwürdige Diskussion hier.

Also gut, soll halt jeder noch seinen Stapel runterspielen, dann machen wir die Weihnachtsumfrage zu Ostern.


----------



## LOX-TT (1. Dezember 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Das ändert aber nichts an meiner Meinung dazu. Ich finde eben persönlich, dass ich noch keine aussagekräftige Wahl machen kann. Ist das jetzt so unglaubwürdig?



wenn du dich nicht festlegen kannst, musst du ja nicht mitmachen  außer halt du willst was gewinnen

das Jahr ist vorbei, am heutigen Tag sind mit Rainbow Six und Just Cause die letzten relevanten Titel erschienen. Was kommt denn noch großartig?


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Dezember 2015)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, was so Spiel des Jahres wird.


----------



## Honigpumpe (1. Dezember 2015)

Was ist denn eigentlich aus der "Fallout"-Umfrage geworden? Die ist irgendwie unter den Tisch gefallen. Haben nur 10 Hansels teilgenommen? Das hat den ADAC doch auch nicht gestört ...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Dezember 2015)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich aus der "Fallout"-Umfrage geworden? Die ist irgendwie unter den Tisch gefallen. Haben nur 10 Hansels teilgenommen? Das hat den ADAC doch auch nicht gestört ...



Die Auswertung steht noch auf dem Plan.
Soweit ich weiß, wollte sich Felix noch diese Woche daran setzen.


----------



## Batze (1. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das Jahr endet aber nun einmal jetzt.


Bei mir endet das Jahr wie immer am 31.12.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja was kommt denn noch an Spielen in den letzten 30 Tagen in diesem Jahr ? Gibts da noch eventuell zu erwartende Releases mit signifikantem Einfluß auf die Umfrage ? Die großen AAA-Titel sind afaik durch. Maximal vielleicht eine Überraschung im Indie-Bereich ?



Zumindest im Renn Genre kommt im Dezember noch Dirt Rally als Final raus. Und ich denke das hätte noch für die ein oder andere Verschiebung gesorgt.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Dezember 2015)

Schwer ist's mir dieses Jahr gefallen. Das liegt zum einen daran, dass ich dieses Jahr nicht allzu viele Spiele gespielt habe, die auch dieses Jahr erschienen sind, zum anderen aber auch daran, dass es drei Spiele gab, die mich so richtig rundherum begeistert haben: *Life is Strange*, *Pillars of Eternity* und *Fran Bow*. 

Enttäuscht dagegen hat mich The Witcher 3, nicht weil es ein schlechtes Spiel ist (was es auf keinen Fall ist, in vielen Punkten finde ich es großartig), sondern weil ich mit dem sehr actionorientierten Gameplay und dem Interface nicht viel anfangen kann. So toll die Geschichte, das Questdesign und die Atmosphäre auch waren: Das Gameplay hat mir persönlich einfach keinen Spaß gemacht.

Wie auch immer: Hab teilgenommen und *mein Spiel des Jahres ist Life is Strange* geworden. Hat mich einfach rundherum mitgerissen.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Dezember 2015)

*rocket league* oder *life is strange*. 

hmmmmmmm.....kann und will mich nicht entscheiden.


----------



## Hoodium (1. Dezember 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *rocket league* oder *life is strange*.
> 
> hmmmmmmm.....kann und will mich nicht entscheiden.



Ganz klar Broforce.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Dezember 2015)

Irgendwie schwer für mich, einen Titel über alle anderen zu stellen. Ein reines Spiel des Jahres hätte ich wohl nicht. aber man konnte am Ende ja noch nach Plattform auswählen. Neben guten Titeln wie Bloodborne, Yoshis Wooly World und Arkham Knight gab es ein paar Überraschungen, die besser waren als ich dachte - z.b. Soma, Splatoon und vor allem Mad Max. Aber auch ein paar Enttäuschungen wie Fallout 4 oder das gerade mal durchschnittliche AC Syndicate.
Der wirkliche Hammer für mich könnte am FR kommen: Xenoblade Chronicles X.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Dezember 2015)

So viele sehr aktuelle Titel hab ich zuletzt nicht gespielt, daher bleibt es bei einem einzigen Spiel das mich von der Grundidee, vom Design und seinem schlichten Spielspaß-Gehalt her sowohl überzeugt als auch überrascht hat: Grow Home.


----------



## RodWeiler79 (1. Dezember 2015)

Schade das es keinen wirklich spannenden Gewinn gibt...
Naja, trotzdem mitgemacht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Dezember 2015)

RodWeiler79 schrieb:


> Schade das es keinen wirklich spannenden Gewinn gibt...



Ohne Worte ...


----------



## LOX-TT (1. Dezember 2015)

RodWeiler79 schrieb:


> Schade das es keinen wirklich spannenden Gewinn gibt...



Hast du schon alle 4 Spiele? Wenn nicht, versteh ichs nicht, sind alles recht neue Titel


----------



## Orzhov (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich musste verdächtig oft Fallout 4 von Hand eintragen.


----------



## huenni87 (2. Dezember 2015)

Mein Spiel des Jahres: Witcher 3. Ganz klar. Da kommt einfach nix ran. Life is Strange auch ganz oben. Musste mich bei einigem enthalten. z. B. Shooter und Sport. Meine Enttäuschung des Jahres war Project Cars.


----------



## Exar-K (2. Dezember 2015)

Da die Umfrage schon am 14.12. endet, werde ich wohl keine adäquaten Antworten geben können.
Mit Xenoblade Chronicles X erscheint ein potentieller GotY-Kandidat erst in einigen Tagen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. Dezember 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Mit Xenoblade Chronicles X erscheint ein potentieller GotY-Kandidat erst in einigen Tagen.



Um genau zu sein, übermorgen.
Zehn Tage werden dir doch reichen.


----------



## kornhill (2. Dezember 2015)

Edit: Kann man die Fragen und Antwortmöglichkeiten als Screenshot zu dem Artikel hinzufügen? Würde bestimmt einige Teilnehmer freuen.

Ich hätte Bloodborne unter Action Spiel erwartet. Unter der Kategorie RPG hat es leider keine Chance dieses Jahr. 
Es wäre toll wenn man sich die Antwortmöglichkeiten und Fragen vorher auflisten könnte um sich die Antworten auf die einzelnen Kategorien genau überlegen zu können. 
Für die XBone hab ich mal frech MGSV als GotY angegeben. Ich hab zwar keine XBone aber somit konnte ich alle drei Favoriten von mir angeben. (W3 - PC, BB - PS4 und MGSV - XBone)


----------



## Skyrar (2. Dezember 2015)

Mir ist bei der Umfrage aufgefallen, dass ich dieses Jahr ganze 5 Spiele gespielt habe und trotzdem habe ich gefühlt sehr viel Zeit mit Spielen verbracht. Dürfte wohl als das Jahr der umfangreichen Spiele bei mir eingehen. Ansonsten ist mein Spiel des Jahres Witcher 3 - mit großem Abstand. Auf Platz 2 und 3 würden Life is Strange und Fallout 4 folgen. Enttäuscht hingegen war ich von Metal Gear Solid 5. Gameplay war zwar top, aber dafür war der Rest mehr als enttäuschend.


----------



## Exar-K (2. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Um genau zu sein, übermorgen.
> Zehn Tage werden dir doch reichen.


Im Weihnachtsurlaub wird gespielt, vorher klappts zeitlich nicht.
Vor dem Jahreswechsel kann ich da also nicht viel zu sagen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (2. Dezember 2015)

Vor einem Monat hätte ich noch zwischen Cities und Dirt Rally als persönliches Spiel des Jahres geschwankt. Jetzt hat Hard West diese Position inne.


----------



## Batze (2. Dezember 2015)

Also mein Gewinner des Jahres ist Cities Skyline, weil sie es einem Big Mega Studio mal so richtig gezeigt haben und ihnen kräftig in den Hintern getreten haben. Und das auch noch zu einem Preis wo andere Studio schon mal gerne einen DLC oder Season Pass für verlangen.
Die sogenannten mega Block Buster haben mich alle der Reihe nach enttäuscht. Nicht weil es unbedingt schlechte Spiele waren, wenn sie denn mal laufen, sondern eben weil wir bei Release erstmal wieder mehr Beta Tester als Voll Preis Spiele Käufer waren. 
Leider wird diese Entwicklung immer schlimmer.


----------



## Homerous (2. Dezember 2015)

Life is Strange war einfach super, beschte PC-Spiel! Oder Cities: Skylines.

Fallout 4 ist auf der PS4 auch irgendwie ohne große Konkurrenz (Jaja, Witcher, Witcher! Lalala, ich hör nix... ^^)
Größte Enttäuschung definitiv Need for Speed. So langsam glaub ich die bei Ghost trinken nur den ganzen Limo und spielen Poker. Dabei gabs mal so gute Need for Speed's wie Most Wanted (beide), Shift oder Hot Pursuit.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (3. Dezember 2015)

Ori and the blind forest ist alles nur nicht indie. 
Microsoft ist nun wirklich kein Zwerg auf dem Gebiet. 

Habe zwischen Ori, undertale und MGS 5 geschwankt. 
Aber MGS 5 war einfach zu gut.
Verzeih mir Ori und ich war nicht determined genug


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Dezember 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ori and the blind forest ist alles nur nicht indie.
> Microsoft ist nun wirklich kein Zwerg auf dem Gebiet.



Microsoft hat es zwar vertrieben, trotzdem stammt das Spiel von Moon, einem *unabhängigen* österreichischen Studio.


----------



## belakor602 (3. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ohne Worte ...



Naja ist was dran,  Battlefront is ja eine ziemlich seichte Erfahrung, das neue Need for Speed auch eine Enttäuschung und Might and Magic ist eine Niche die man mögen muss.
Aber bei solchen Umfragen macht man ja nicht der Preise wegen mit.


----------



## MrFob (3. Dezember 2015)

Sorry, aber hier musste ich einfach mal volle Kanne Witcher 3 promoten. Und wenn ich damit total mainstream bin ist es mir auch egal. IMO ist es einfach das mit Abstand beste Spiel dieses Jahr und dann kommt erstmal lange nix. Ausserdem musste ich es pushen, damit Fallout 4 gegen Witcher 3 keine Chance hat, haha.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Dezember 2015)

MrFob schrieb:


> damit Fallout 4 gegen Witcher 3 keine Chance hat, haha.



Diese Gefahr scheint nicht zu bestehen.^^


----------



## RodWeiler79 (3. Dezember 2015)

Nur weil die Spiele neu sind, müssen sie mich nicht ínteressieren.
Battlerfront langweilt mich schon deshalg weils n MP-Shooter ist, Heros ist nicht mein Ding, usw.
Nicht mal NfS, was ich als möglichen Gewinn angegeben habe interssiert mich wirklich - war halt das kleinste Übel...


----------



## RodWeiler79 (3. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ohne Worte ...



Super Kommentar.

Ich habe bei der Umfrage mitgemacht ohne vorher auf die Gewinne zu gucken.

Das heißt also man soll bei euch nur an Umfragen teilnehmen, wenn die Gewinne für einen voll geil sind.
Einfach nur mitmachen und seine Meinung äußern, ist also nicht erwünscht - super Ansatz.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Dezember 2015)

Wir wollen euch eine Freude machen und hauen hier kostenlose Spiele raus.
Sich dann noch zu beschweren, nur weil einem persönlich die Titel nicht passen, ist viel eher ein "super Ansatz".
Wir könnten das auch ganz sein lassen und die Umfrage wie in den letzten Jahren ohne Gewinne veranstallten. An Teilnehmern hat es auch da nie gemangelt.
Mit Battlefront und Need for Speed sind zwei der aktuellsten Blockbuster dabei, die gerade erst erschienen sind.
Wir hätte ja auch einfach irgendwelchen alten Käse aus dem letzten Jahr nehmen können.


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wir wollen euch eine Freude machen und hauen hier kostenlose Spiele raus.
> Sich dann noch zu beschweren, nur weil einem persönlich die Titel nicht passen, ist viel eher ein "super Ansatz".



Sehr diplomatisch ausgedrückt. Es ist eher absolut bescheuert. Ich hab auf das Gewinnspiel verzichtet, und nur die Umfrage gemacht, da mich die Titel tatsächlich nicht interessieren. So lass ich sie lieber den anderen, die was damit anfangen können, als dass ich unbedingt aus Gier etwas abgreife. 
Aber es gibt ja auch viele nette Forenuser, die regelmäßig Reihenweise Steamcodes für Spiele verschenken - die Hoffnung auf Anstand ist nicht tot hier


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Dezember 2015)

Vor allen Dingen darf man nicht vergessen, dass es nicht das einzige Gewinnspiel aktuell ist. Es gibt ja auch noch dieses Weihnachtsgewinnspiel und da sind sogar sehr teure Preise dabei.
Also bei PC Games / Computec wird im Moment schon einiges rausgehauen.


----------



## SnakeP (4. Dezember 2015)

Mein Spiel des Jahres ist ganz klar the Witcher 3. Für mich die neue Branchenreferenz in Sachen Open World RPG. Aber auch die genialen Charaktere waren eine Wucht. Wer wollte nicht die Muhmen, Menge und Radovid angreifen? Oder wem ging die Geschichte mit dem Blutigen Baron nicht auf die eine oder andere Weise nah. Dazu die geniale Soundkulisse, der Soundtrack, der Humor (ich sage nur die Turmquest in Skellige oder der Steuereintreiber) und der riesige Umfang des Spiels.
The Witcher 3 wurde vor dem Release richtig gehypt, aber das Spiel ist noch um längen besser!!!!


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. Dezember 2015)

Hab dieses Jahr leider viel zu wenig aktuelle Spiele gespielt, um an dieser Umfrage wirklich teilzunehmen 
Leider nur 5 Stunden Witcher 3 auf der PS4 mitgespielt, trotzdem wäre das wohl mein Spiel des Jahres. 
Ansonsten waren Ori and the Blind Forest und Tales of the Borderlands zwei meiner Favoriten dieses Jahr, aber von den großen Veröffentlichungen muss ich das meiste noch nachholen. 
Enttäuschung am ehesten Battlefront, allerdings hab ich auch das nur wenige Stunden spielen können.


----------



## smutjesmooth (6. Dezember 2015)

Für mich trotzdem ganz klar Fallout 4. Erst die Ankündigung auf der E3 und das es auch noch dieses Jahr rauskommt waren schon eine große Überraschung. Ich spiel es sogar immer noch obwohl Ich die Story schon durch habe. Andere Spiele leg Ich nach spätestens einer Woche weg und kann sie erstmal nicht mehr sehen. Nicht bei Fallout 4. Das Spiele Ich schon seit Release nur noch. Das war bei Witcher 3 nicht der Fall bei mir. Witcher 3 hat zwar ne schöne Story doch hat mich die Spielwelt absolut nicht dazu eingeladen sie zu erkunden. Da fand Ich Teil 1 und 2 deutlich besser.In Fallout 4 dreh Ich echt jeden Stein um.


----------



## Chronik (7. Dezember 2015)

Also wenn ich die Preis sehe, vergeht es mir!!!


----------



## Batze (11. Dezember 2015)

Spiel des Jahres=Dirt Rally, hat gerade im Test bei Gamestar 90 Punkte abgesahnt. So muss dat und nicht weniger.


----------

